# Recipes for home made burgers



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I saw that in the diet thread WRT makes home made burgers and eats as part of a meal.

This made me think that its a pretty gd idea as a burger would be easy to eat and high in protein,

Has anyone got any recipes and instructions to make ? can you make the instructions idiot proof please as im not all that in the kitchen 

Thanks


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

loads in the recipe section!

However, lean mince, finely chopped onion, s+p something spicey if you're feeling adventurous like chilli powder, mix it together enough and it'll bind nicely, if you struggle with that you can add an egg yolk to aid binding. I find they're pretty good, but if you make them too thick they don't cook too evenly, so experiment with what you like best!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cheers mate,

What spices or herbs do people use then ?

Is it simply a case of just mashing it all together and then forming the shape of burgers with them


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

I make burgers sometimes, usually simple, about 200-250g of beef mince, an egg, chopped onion, salt and pepper. Mix together and divide into two. Make two balls out of the mixture, then flatten them into burger shapes. Leave in fridge for a few hours so they set and hold their shape when cooking. I think about 40g protein in there.


----------

